# Augie got his first two legs for Rally Novice



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Congratulations to both you and Augie! Keep up the good work.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohoo! Congrats to you and Augie! 

Hey, are you going to Moira's Utility seminar?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :dblthumb2

Great job to you guys, now you just need that last leg! When do you plan on going for that?

You know speaking of Dobe's...I was against one lady and she claimed it was her 'first time' in the ring...but my dad was being all weird and was saying she was 'too good' to be in the ring, I've seen some of the worst Rally dogs out there (not saying you guys are bad!) and they STILL qualify. 

I'm glad you're getting what Obedience is all about. Perfect attention should be in poetry in motion, like Terri Arnold states. 

I think I'll leave off on this note...

:worthless


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats to you and Augie. Sounds like he did great his first time. High Paws to the both of you.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Congradulations. Wounderful scores. It is always beautiful thing to watch a team like that.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> ...I was against one lady and she claimed it was her 'first time' in the ring...but my dad was being all weird and was saying she was 'too good' to be in the ring...


I find this such an odd thing to say....
.....you were against her because she took time to polish herself/her dog???? ....strange response....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations Augie and Mom!
Sounds like a wonderful first experience...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey, are you going to Moira's Utility seminar?[/quote]

No we didn't sign up for this one, are you and Quiz going?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :dblthumb2
> 
> Great job to you guys, now you just need that last leg! When do you plan on going for that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the congrats and support. It is so nice to have a place to come and share your experiences (both the good and bad).


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Your very welcome!

Just now...all we need is some piccy's of you and Augie and your ribbons!


----------

